# nce coiled power cable



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

Wondering if this cable is "straight" or "reversed. 

When I lay the plugs at both ends of the NCE coiled cable in the same orientation, both have colored wires that are in (left to right) yellow, green, red, then black order. I have read that this arrangement is termed: "straight"; when the wires are in the same order at both ends of the cable. As a result I purchased a couple of non-NCE cables labeled as "straight." 

When I tried to use them of course they did not work.....so I cut the cables and soldered the wires by connecting the black to the yellow and the red to the green. I think this would make the cable a reverse one....and things works fine.

What am I missing?? Thanks for you insights.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I have seen that illustration before...and silly me, I am still puzzled. The NCE coil cable is only four colors, but the principal is the same. The NCE cable is ( by looking at the connectors) the first diagram. And yet when I purchase a straight cable from another company it does not work unless the cable is severed and the internal wires are switched around.
Thanks for your patience!!


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

i'm curious. could you provide a link (or part #) to the cables you bought?


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

Let's see. I am not too good at this stuff:


C2G 02970 RJ11 Modular Telephone Cable, Silver (7 Feet, 2.13 Meters) 
by C2G 
4.6 out of 5 stars
213 ratings | 21 answered questions 
Amazon's 
Choice

for "rj11 cable" 



Price:
$4.93 

There you go. From Amazon


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

thanks

is the cable you're replacing/duplicating straight (same color for pin1)?

is the cable you bought straight?

is this the cable between the UTP and a cab? or between UTPs?


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

I hope you are familiar with the NCE coiled cable that runs from the hand held unit to the UTP. This is the cable that is being replaced. When looking at it, TO ME, it appears to be an electrically straight cable. Again I am not talking about THE FLAT cable the runs between panels.

The cable that I purchased is straight in two ways. (1) The colors of the wires are NOT reversed at the end pins. (2) The cable is not the coiled stretchy one that runs from the controller to the UTP.

Pin #1 is the same color at both ends.

Wow....again I thank you for your patience!!


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

steamloco said:


> I hope you are familiar with the NCE coiled cable that runs from the hand held unit to the UTP


by "hand held unit" do you mean a PowerCab?

the PowerCab requires a 6 conductor cable


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

Oh Wow....this is getting deeper than I ever wanted. And it is obvious I don't know too much. I have a smart booster (SB5)and thus use THE COILED CABLE with the Procab and/or the power cab. A flat 6 colored cable leads from the smart booster cab buss to the back of the facia UTP panels. The coiled cable with 4 wires (black, yellow, green, red) plug in to the UTPI think that is where I lead you astray. I am sorry for the confusion.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

with a smartbooster, you only need a 4 conductor cable between the cab and UTP (even with a PowerCab if you were using one).

so the bottom line is: you're replacing/duplicating a coiled straight cable with a straight cable and is doesn't work?


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

yes, and I was wondering why....if all the wires are in the same order it seems as if one should substitute for the other without having the reconnect the wire on the replacement flat cable.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

i'm puzzled.

when you hold the ends of a cable, facing away from you and with the tabs down, the wires have the same color sequence from left to right.

this is true for the coiled cable which worked (?) and was true for the new cable but the new cable which didn't work?


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

Yup....well at least we are both puzzled together....


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

If all else fails then.
https://yankeedabbler.com/all-scale...PyDCyKjMtXeBmbVqr5xF0L3-3ofg6-whoCb4QQAvD_BwE

The coiled one will only work on Cab06 Engineer Cabs. That is the one they are wired for. They will not work with the standard cab.


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

I think they are supposed to work with the pro cab controller and the power cab controller IF you are using the cord and controller with a smart booster since they have the control center and power unit. The control will need to less wires to carry info.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

The 4 cable wires should work, add long as the connectors, when you look at them are the same. You may want to also look in compression to the powercab cable. When I purchased a premade cable, it was situated opposite in the connector. Basically, it had 4 wires in the connector, but for example, instead of being in pounds 1 to 4, they were in 3 to 6. You may want to check against your existing cable as a template, and go from there, ie: modify and make your own cable(s)...

And yes your correct about the 4 pun being used with a booster. But.. They have to be in the correct locations, as far as the cable strands going into the correct pun location on the connector..

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

ok....thanks


----------

